
Harry Potter fan sites MuggleNet and TheLeakyCauldron change online practices - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/hradzka/status/1278887943956885504
======
oedmarap
Artist creates fictional universe and becomes exceedingly wealthy. Good use of
time.

Group creates meta community to celebrate (or castigate) work of Artist. Good
waste of time IMHO.

Artist makes public statements wholly unrelated to her art. Group demands
Artist abide by Group's ideology even when speaking outside the context of her
art. Dangerous precedent; flawed assumption.

Artist continues to produce art while Group protracts cultural neuroticism
around Artist leading to loss of rational thinking within Group. Artist sleeps
like a baby. The End.

